# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Reality Check Moments

## Caradon

I don't think  this site has one of these threads yet. So here it is. 

The idea is to use the thread itself as a means to help with lucidity. As it has happened to me before.  The thread is for posting about moments  in waking life that happen to you that seems very strange and deserving of an RC. Well it can be something big, or something minor. It doesn't really matter. Something you see or happens that seems strange and tells you that maybe it's time to do an RC. Or maybe even just a dreamlike feeling...  When that happens do the RC and also think about this thread with the intent to post about it. 


With any luck, one of these times when you see something or something happens that reminds you of this thread and you want to post it here. You very well might be dreaming in that moment. So if you are posting in this thread and see something that makes you think of this thread. Don't forget to do the RC too...

But if you happen to think about this thread in a dream, and fail to do the RC and get lucid. Don't get down on yourself, it happens. It just makes the chances better the next time. Because you will probably remember the failure in the dream and want to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Good luck!

----------


## Caradon

I had a weird moment the other day when I was at Walmart. I saw a stand that appeared to be woman's underwear.  The stand, was placed in a plastic kids pool. And scattered about the bottom of the pool were frisbees. I was looking at it very confused thinking how strange a display that was and why the heck would they do that. Then thinking that it was was just wacky enough that it might be something I might see if I was in a dream shopping. So decided to do the RC.

 It turned out it was supposed to be swim suits. But looking at it again, it still looked more like women's underwear to me than swim suits. And either way, it was an odd display.

----------


## zelcrow

So far I only have a very mundane example which happened yesterday.  I was folding laundry and realized I was folding a pair of pants I had just seen in the other room.  I thought for a moment I might be dreaming so I did a couple of RCs - pinching nose while attempting to breathe through my nostrils and checking my digital watch.  It turned out the other pair of pants just looked more similar in design and material than I realized haha.

----------


## Caradon

> So far I only have a very mundane example which happened yesterday.  I was folding laundry and realized I was folding a pair of pants I had just seen in the other room.  I thought for a moment I might be dreaming so I did a couple of RCs - pinching nose while attempting to breathe through my nostrils and checking my digital watch.  It turned out the other pair of pants just looked more similar in design and material than I realized haha.



Funny, I can see something like that happening in a dream too. I've had weird dreams where my dog has been duplicated and I'm freaking out because I can't tell which one is the right one. lol.

----------


## Caradon

I was just making something to eat in my kitchen and saw movement out of the corner of my eye. I looked and saw a frog hopping across my kitchen floor. How the heck did that thing get in my kitchen? I remembered to RC. A couple of times.

I found something to scoop it up and put it outside. I've been trying to remember to RC when I see bugs in the house because they have been showing up in  my dreams a lot lately. Even in a nap today. But wasn't thinking about frogs.

Come to think of it, it happened one other time. I had forgotten about that.  A long time ago. I was sitting on the floor in the living room watching TV and I saw movement and there was a big frog  on the floor right next me. WTF... I had no idea where that one came from either.

----------


## Caradon

So the thread already helped me a little. Here is what happened while working on WILDing last night.  This was after enjoying a few other moments of lucid HI. Before falling completely to sleep. 


I enter this non lucid dreamlet.  I'm on a street looking at something strange. I don't remember what it was exactly. Well  I kind of remember it but I don't know how to describe it.  It was something that was laying across the street that seemed odd. I was looking at it thinking that it was something to post in the reality check moment thread. When I have that thought I  remember that I'm WILDing and in a dream right now. Upon realization I get this awesome expansive feeling. And I begin to float upwards flying up over the scene. And I get a moment of that awesome feeling of flying while lucid before coming out of it.

----------


## zelcrow

I decided to take a walk downtown near where I live from my apartment.  As I was walking I saw an animal on top of a truck.  From afar I wasn't sure what it was.  For a moment I thought maybe it was a deer that someone had shot or hit and killed and had then tied it to the top of their vehicle (it wouldn't be the first time I've seen that). As I got closer I realized it was a dog sleeping on top of the cab of a large pickup truck.  It fit well with my daily prospective memory training as one of my four targets was to do an RC the next time I see a dog!  It did make me pause for a moment and wonder a little more meaningfully whether or not I was dreaming.  

That's awesome that this thread has helped you with your lucids already!  The floating and expansive feeling sound really neat.

----------


## lenscaper

Good thread.

I have to admit that I have not worked very much with RC's. I think it's because I found myself achieving lucidity early on without them so I just never developed the habit.

That said, the other night I got up to use the bathroom and when I reached for the light switch I found myself pushing my finger though my palm instead. Seeing that finger come out the other side really blew me away and started that cascading multiple lucid event that I spoke of in another thread.

Needless to say....i am now working more on RC's during the day.  :Nod yes: 

I like to use chance encounters with people in my office as dream moments. Just a short while ago our CEO stopped in for a casual visit...that does not happen often. I can now confidently tell you that one can press a finger hard into a palm during a casual conversation and have it look pretty natural if done just right.  ::D:

----------


## zelcrow

That's awesome that you had some good lucid time from doing an RC, lenscaper.  Starting yesterday I've been trying to incorporate more moments of daytime awareness throughout the day.  I have been doing RCs for a good month again now.  I feel like they help, but too much of the same thing can start to feel stale.  Maybe adding more awareness will help.

----------


## Caradon

I used to feel as Lenscaper, not doing the standard ones much. But I totally recommend training yourself to do them. No doubt you will have more lucid dreams because of doing them. I know I have had many I would not have had without the RC. It's not often that you do them completely randomly in dreams, though it can happen. But there are often times when you decide to do one, convinced that you are not dreaming but doing the RC anyways. And then being completely shocked to find out you are dreaming. And I've had humorous moments not even believing what the RC is telling me but wanting to, doing them over and over and different ones until I finally convince myself it really is a dream.  

And I've had that dream  more than once where you are in a dream talking about lucid dreaming to someone. And you tell them about reality checks and decide to demonstrate an RC for them. And then totally shocked when the RC tells you that you are dreaming right then... That's awesome I love when that  happens.  


For myself, I've discovered that the best way to train  to remember to do them in a dream, is to make a task of doing the RC in a dream when you are already lucid. So you get used to doing them in a dream, and you become familiar with what happens when you do them in the dream. Makes it easier to remember to use it in a dream when the time comes.  I had to retrain  my brain to use a different primary RC  when the nose pinch started not working for me anymore. And that was pretty tough. Now the nose pinch still will work, but I no longer do it while awake. I use my watch for my primary RC. And the nose pinch as an in dream secondary. And if still not convinced, I can usually remember to push my finger through my hand. Which I always only do in dreams, and really is a lot of fun to play with. And it's very difficult to logically find a reason for being able to do that when awake, as you can with the other ones. Even the watch, sometimes you can think maybe the battery is going dead so the numbers are acting  wonky. But I find watch and text RC to be the most reliable in general.


I've read a lot of people not being able to push their finger through their hand in dreams, but it's always worked for me. Maybe because by the time I use it I really want it to be a dream and really push hard, and I'm very familiar  with how it feels. Like I'm pushing my finger into soft rubber.  The nose pinch, only stopped working for me after  a long time of using it while awake, and I was over using it, obsessively. So my brain started simulating the feeling of not being able to breath while pinching it closed in a dream too. But it was fine once I took a break from doing it when awake, but now  as mentioned I mostly use my watch when awake. Or look at something written,  A sign or something. See if it changes when I look away and look back. 

I had a couple of reality check moments at work last night. 

Firstly I saw a box floating in mid air! Well, it wasn't really but it appeared to be. There was something holding the box up in a way that you couldn't tell that it was being held up.  Much like a magicians  illusion. And it totally looked like it was hovering in the air all by itself... 

Next we have this equipment that has digital timers. And sometimes the power goes out on the equipment at just the wrong  moments and the timers go blank. It's a major reality check moment, because I know if I'm having a work dream this is something that is going to happen to the equipment while I'm dreaming about it. So I make a point to RC every time it happens. And last night during the most inopportune moment I looked at it and it was blank no power. and I was like Gah! immediately did the RC in hopes it was a dream because it screwed me up bad. But it wasn't a dream, shit...  But I did manage to save the situation so that part was good at least.  :smiley:

----------


## zelcrow

That's very true.  The last lucid I had actually happened because of an RC.  I was looking at my two cats walking to their water bowl and one of them looked like her hair was wet.  I thought it was strange and a suspicion that I was dreaming began to grow.  I did the nose plug RC and I was dreaming!  It was pretty cool.  I then walked up to a painting in my apartment and put my hands and head through.  

Anyway, thank you for your input with the RCs.  I think the thing I'm facing right now is trying to be resilient to them becoming rote.  I want to feel there's meaning behind my RCs so they will be effective within my dreams.  I'm not sure how to sustain it over longer periods of time.  Hitting the month mark with some consistency, the last couple of days have seemed a little more difficult in general, though I still have good RC moments.  

I'd really like to try reading text in dreams.  It seems like I've read that is one of the best RCs you can do is read and reread some text.  

Ah, the appearance of the floating box would have made me think I was dreaming as well!   Too bad it wasn't a dream, but it's great you're on the lookout for those moments.

----------


## Caradon

> That's very true.  The last lucid I had actually happened because of an RC.  I was looking at my two cats walking to their water bowl and one of them looked like her hair was wet.  I thought it was strange and a suspicion that I was dreaming began to grow.  I did the nose plug RC and I was dreaming!  It was pretty cool.  I then walked up to a painting in my apartment and put my hands and head through.  
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your input with the RCs.  I think the thing I'm facing right now is trying to be resilient to them becoming rote.  I want to feel there's meaning behind my RCs so they will be effective within my dreams.  I'm not sure how to sustain it over longer periods of time.  Hitting the month mark with some consistency, the last couple of days have seemed a little more difficult in general, though I still have good RC moments.  
> 
> I'd really like to try reading text in dreams.  It seems like I've read that is one of the best RCs you can do is read and reread some text.  
> 
> Ah, the appearance of the floating box would have made me think I was dreaming as well!   Too bad it wasn't a dream, but it's great you're on the lookout for those moments.



Wow good one. Nice one on noticing that and remembering to RC. 

Yeah It's still Important to be doing the awareness work along with the  RC's. The text RC is basically the same as the watch RC, because of reading something and looking away from it and looking back. Just handy always having it right there on your wrist. And the ways the numbers change and morph is really fascinating. I always do it a couple of times. Sometimes the time just changes. Sometimes the numbers scramble and look like nonsense squiggly lines. Sometimes will  change to a word or letters  instead of numbers. You never know what it's going to do. But it pretty much always changes I don't think I've had any instances yet at least where it's stayed the same in dream. After looking away and looking back at it. 

I was out biking today for a while and RCing at the beauty of everything. All the beautiful green forest trails just seemed overly stunning. PLus RCing at the tall powerline structures, which I wished I could  fly to the top of and perch on to get a wide view of the surrounding landscape.

----------


## zelcrow

Thanks, Caradon.  I'm a little surprised I remembered to RC in that instance with my wet cat.  The other night I had a dream where I was talking to a girl when I looked down at myself.  First I noticed I was wearing a zip-up sweater of mine but it was not zipped and I was wearing no undershirt.  Looking further down I realized I was wearing strange looking tighter khaki pants and they were fastened completely backward.  Finally, I look down at my feet and see I'm wearing one tennis shoe and one high heel!  I was mortified during the dream wondering why I'm out in public dressed this way.  I woke up and could have slapped myself for not getting lucid from this screaming dream sign haha.  I literally LOLd at it.

I like the idea of the digital watch RC.  I'm going to start incorporating that one.  

And I like those kinds of moments where you're marveling at the beauty of nature.  It is a great time to question reality, especially if it is making an impression on you.  

I had a dream last night where I was taking a girl to a dance.  In the dream, I had purchased a ticket but then lost it.  I was fumbling in my pockets to find them when the generic blue perforated ticket with numbers fell onto the ground.  Then today while walking down and up a hill for exercise, I noticed a blue perforated ticket on the ground with some numbers across the bottom with the same cutouts at each corner.  It was a good RC and gave me a little chill for a moment.  Of course, I don't remember the numbers on the ticket from my dream and it was a generic ticket, but it still made an impression and seemed unusual.

----------


## Caradon

> Thanks, Caradon.  I'm a little surprised I remembered to RC in that instance with my wet cat.  The other night I had a dream where I was talking to a girl when I looked down at myself.  First I noticed I was wearing a zip-up sweater of mine but it was not zipped and I was wearing no undershirt.  Looking further down I realized I was wearing strange looking tighter khaki pants and they were fastened completely backward.  Finally, I look down at my feet and see I'm wearing one tennis shoe and one high heel!  I was mortified during the dream wondering why I'm out in public dressed this way.  I woke up and could have slapped myself for not getting lucid from this screaming dream sign haha.  I literally LOLd at it.




Lol, that's pretty funny. A smack yourself in the head moment. I need to pay attention to what I'm wearing more when I get lucid more often. Will be interesting to take note if it's the usual things I'm always wearing, or something completely different. I don't usually think about it. 





> I like the idea of the digital watch RC.  I'm going to start incorporating that one.




Try making it a task to look at the watch after you get lucid and see what happens with it. I think it's kind of cool my watch not only tells me the time and date, but what reality I'm in as well... 






> And I like those kinds of moments where you're marveling at the beauty of nature.  It is a great time to question reality, especially if it is making an impression on you.



There has been times in dreams when I was looking at some scenery that was so stunningly beautiful that it caused lucidity to wash over me, just too visually intense to be waking life. 





> I had a dream last night where I was taking a girl to a dance.  In the dream, I had purchased a ticket but then lost it.  I was fumbling in my pockets to find them when the generic blue perforated ticket with numbers fell onto the ground.  Then today while walking down and up a hill for exercise, I noticed a blue perforated ticket on the ground with some numbers across the bottom with the same cutouts at each corner.  It was a good RC and gave me a little chill for a moment.  Of course, I don't remember the numbers on the ticket from my dream and it was a generic ticket, but it still made an impression and seemed unusual.



That would be surreal. 

I've had a couple of weird similar experiences like your ticket in the last week or so. After waking from a dream, then turning on my computer and whoa, something very similar to my dream comes up on the screen. 


Like after my shark attack dream, I turned  my computer on to write down the dream. The first thing on the screen is a huge great white shark mouth open teeth bared.  Had a vivid awful dream about being in the mountains with my dog. It was a beautiful dream until the moment she went off a vertical cliff falling to her death. The cliff being so tall she disappeared  from view as she fell. When I  turn on my computer the first thing, the log in page are these towering mountains vertical drops. And there was something else too, even more surprising, probably inappropriate  to write about here though... But yeah, it's a really weird feeling when that kind of thing happens.

----------


## zelcrow

I'm going to give that a try.  It seems like a reliable RC what from I'm hearing.  I had three LDs in one night the other night, but didn't think to try it!  It could have been a fluke as I only recalled two non-LDs this morning.  I'm still glad I had them, though.  

It sure is strange how things from dreams seem to pop in in life post-dream.  I've had it happen two or three times now.  

The only decent RC moment I've had within the last day or two was when I was looking at plastic case for a product in my bathroom while washing my face.  I misread the first couple of words as Spanish and when I looked again I saw them in English.  It was only a two-letter difference, but enough to galvanize an RC!

----------


## Caradon

> I'm going to give that a try.  It seems like a reliable RC what from I'm hearing.  I had three LDs in one night the other night, but didn't think to try it!  It could have been a fluke as I only recalled two non-LDs this morning.  I'm still glad I had them, though.  
> 
> It sure is strange how things from dreams seem to pop in in life post-dream.  I've had it happen two or three times now.  
> 
> The only decent RC moment I've had within the last day or two was when I was looking at plastic case for a product in my bathroom while washing my face.  I misread the first couple of words as Spanish and when I looked again I saw them in English.  It was only a two-letter difference, but enough to galvanize an RC!



Wow three in one night, awesome! It took me a while to remember to start looking at my watch too. But doing that is what finally got me to remember to look at it when I really needed to for a real RC.   Yeah it's very strange how things pop up like that from our dreams. And sometimes you see something that triggers recall of the dream you had forgotten about, until you see something that is similar to what was in the dream.  

Recently I had some HI while working on WILDing, of watching a construction worker being hoisted high into the air by a crane. The construction worker was on a beam, attached to long cable and the crane was lifting into the air. Then yesterday driving past a construction site a saw something that reminded me of it.  Posting below.


I had a few RC moments yesterday. I saw a crane lifting an outhouse/jimmy's Jonny's on a cable high into the sky at a construction site. It looked pretty odd. I was thinking I can understand why they are using the crane to move it, but what's the purpose of lifting it what looked like hundreds of feet into the air lol. I really would have RC'd had the door opened and someone was in it looking out.  A practical joke played on one of their working buddies, LMAO. That would be a good one. 

I was out biking and sitting by a tree were two older men. They had a bucket of tools and hoses. I looked closely at what they were doing as I rode by, curious. They had some kind of probe stuck in the  base of the tree attached to a hose. I'm like what the WTF are they doing?   Looked so weird. Getting sap maybe? Seemed a very strange place to be doing that along a busy road in the middle of town. Don't see that everyday. 


At the park I see two adult women walking along in extremely short and loose fitting flimsy skirts that barely cover themselves. Can't help wondering if they are looking for a certain kind of attention. 

I'm riding my bike past a picnic area, where a family has set up a picnic. As I ride past I hear a kid exclaim. "Mom! That bike had a dog on it!" I smile and think maybe the kid should do a reality check. I then realize I must be giving a lot of people reality check moments as a dog on a bike is not very common.

----------


## lenscaper

Since my recent finger through my palm event I have made daytime RC's a much bigger part of my training. This past weekend I took a walk on the woods paths nearby with the express intent to look for RC moments.......I see now that once we establish a stronger general focused awareness during the day, odd things start to pop up....just as in the dream.

I photographed a few that I stumbled upon on that walk.

Leaf Looking Back



Robin's Egg Insect



And the ever popular......Sunglasses Tree

----------


## Caradon

Nice. I always see odd things hanging off trees along the trail too. 


Just a note on the finger through hand. Remember that you can push it through other things too, walls, objects. Kind of fun, start pushing through everything. I was experimenting with that for a while. Suddenly everything in my dream felt like the same soft rubbery material as my hand, lol.

----------


## zelcrow

Hm, the crane situation does sound quite bizarre.  I wonder why it was lifted so high. Definitely a good time to check on whether or not you're dreaming! The one with two guys and a bucket is odd too.  I'm not sure what they'd be up to as I've never heard of or have what you described happening.    

I know what you mean, lenscaper.  It seems like the more I look for god RC content in waking life the more I find it in strange places.  I like the vivid leaf and the insect in the colored egg. I've been enjoying attempting to be more present and focusing more on the raw sensations of whatever I'm experiencing.  Taking walks can be a nice experience when you're focusing on and noticing things that have been in your periphery for a long time.

I'm sitting on the balcony and I see a lady I know and used to be neighbors with pull up three or four feet behind a van stopped at a stop sign.  After stopping for several seconds she pulls forward and rear ends the van but fairly gently.  Blue lights started flashing from within the van, front and back.  The van was an undercover police vehicle.  I had a moment of wondering on whether or not I was dreaming then as well.  It seemed to turn out fine as they both ended up driving away after a short time.  It made me wonder for a moment if I was dreaming so I did an RC.

Yeah, poking and pushing things can feel so strange.  In one LD I had I decided to press both index fingers into my face on either side of my nose. When my fingers started going inside I felt a strong vibrating and almost electrical buzzing.  I've never felt anything like it before.

----------


## lenscaper

> Just a note on the finger through hand. Remember that you can push it through other things too, walls, objects.



Good note.

That first experience is still very strong in my mind. I pushed hard and it felt exactly like it does during the day.....I could feel the push back from my palm. Then I pushed harder and it popped out the other side. The cool thing is that my finger did not just pass through as if the palm was an ephemeral thing....it actually pushed out flesh with it. It looked a bit like an exit wound.

The next night I was at the bottom of a pool, kind of doing a handstand....looking at the blue painted concrete and breathing in the water. I briefly tried to push through that concrete but was unsuccessful.  As with everything....persistence furthers, right?

----------


## Caradon

I just found out last night that a lady I've been working with for a few years now is a paranormal investigator. And she told me the name of her organization. I looked it up and sure as shit, I saw her photo along with the rest of the team she works with. Investigating hauntings locally and all over the world. She told me that she actually knows the guys from the Ghost Hunter show on TV.  

I'd post a link to the site but I don't think it's proper to be posting links to her photo on forums with her name and general location without her permission. Even though she has put them up on the internet herself. 

I might try to talk her into taking me along on one of these investigations sometime. I'd love to experience something that at least seems legit if it is. She told me they investigated a house in this area that has some really creepy stuff going on.

She ended up telling me because I had made a random joke to her. Totally randomly I said to her. " I know why haunted houses can't be real."  "Why?" she asks.  I say. "Well, if you were a ghost with no need of food shelter money. Would you just stay in a house forever? Or go exploring the world?"  You could go anywhere and see anything, why would you just hang out in the same old house all the time?" She smiled and said she would want to go exploring the world too. But that brought up the subject and we started talking about hauntings and she eventually told me she was an actual paranormal investigator and has a lot of experience with hauntings.

----------


## Caradon

I was just thinking I had better clarify that this thread is not intended to be used as a debate for or against the supernatural by fanatics either for or against. It's fine to comment on a persons reality check experience. But please, if you are thinking about posting here preaching because of my last post please don't, take it to beyond dreaming instead.

----------


## Rothgar

One RC I try to do is if I miss dial on my phone more than once. A couple nights ago I misdialed about 10 times, and even thought "this usually happens in a lucid dream". But of course I was "sure" I was awake, and didn't do an RC and missed that I was actually dreaming.

----------


## Zthread

I was walking by a high school earlier today and noticed that eight white cars were all parked together in a single row. They were all different types of cars, but each one was white. No cars of any other color were parked between any of them. What are the odds of that?

The strangest part is I had a long, memorable dream last night about a woman who drove a white Corvette. So when I saw those eight white cars parked in a row, it felt like they had was a strong connection with the dream.

----------


## zelcrow

Yesterday while walking into my bathroom, the first light on the ceiling shuts off as I'm walking underneath it. When I make it to the sink the light pops back on.  I thought to myself, that's strange.  As I'm finishing up a shave I start to walk out of the bathroom.  As I begin to move the light shuts off again once I'm close.  I did an RC at this as I've become lucid before by noticing the lights in dreams being off from waking life.  Nothing too crazy, but it did make me really wonder what state I was in for a moment.

----------


## Lang

When I saw this a while ago, it made me do an RC.

----------


## Fruityowl

My finger-through-palm reality check sometimes decides to not work.  So I gotta go check my phone and see if anythings wonky.  One time, my clock was like screw it and just disappeared altogether.

----------


## Caradon

I looked in the mirror and noticed I had a full on beard... Yuck. lol. 

And then realizing I've not interacted with a single person, in person. Except briefly a couple times having to make grocery runs. In over two months now.

----------


## fogelbise

> And then realizing I've not interacted with a single person, in person. Except briefly a couple times having to make grocery runs. In over two months now.



That sounds tougher than what most of us are probably experiencing. Weird times, helps provide extra dream signs I guess.

My contribution is that, although not super weird, I see repeating numbers a lot when looking at the time or other places especially 1111 or 111 and I  almost always do a reality check. Digital clocks or numbers are not one of my go-to reality checks though. I'll try to remember this thread next time I have a different type of dream sign which I think happens every day on average.

----------


## Caradon

I actually really needed the break. 

I keep seeing spiders. For a little bit there it seemed like every time I turned around  there is another spider crawling around. I've been trying to remember to RC when I see any kinds of bugs, especially in the house or crawling on me or something.

 Edit: Since I posted, gawd more spiders, everywhere. lol. WTF At least so far I've not had the frog invasion like last year. I actually felt really bad for the frogs getting trapped in the house. How are they going to survive with no water and little to eat. I kept trying to catch them and throw back out into the yard.  At least they have spiders now...

----------


## lenscaper

Lately, instead of RC's, I have been doing "Stop The Flow" practice during the day. 

As often as I can remember to, during whatever activity I am doing, I'll say (out loud if possible) "STOP THE FLOW!" When I do that all thoughts stop briefly. Then I look carefully at whatever is there in front of me, taking in every detail.

A few nights ago this bore fruit as I found myself examining the detail of grass growing around a ball I was picking up in a clear but non-lucid dream. The dream flow stopped, the grass disappeared, and lucidity bloomed fully.

----------


## Caradon

> Lately, instead of RC's, I have been doing "Stop The Flow" practice during the day. 
> 
> As often as I can remember to, during whatever activity I am doing, I'll say (out loud if possible) "STOP THE FLOW!" When I do that all thoughts stop briefly. Then I look carefully at whatever is there in front of me, taking in every detail.
> 
> A few nights ago this bore fruit as I found myself examining the detail of grass growing around a ball I was picking up in a clear but non-lucid dream. The dream flow stopped, the grass disappeared, and lucidity bloomed fully.



I like how you put it. "Stop the flow." Sounds similar to what I do with my awareness meditations. When I'm well focused on the task I try to stay in that frame of mind as much as possible. Occasionally what happens is I'll start doing it in a dream like you describe and not even get lucid. While slightly frustrating when that happens I still consider it a win. Anytime I think of dreaming in a dream I consider it a win weather I end up lucid or not. For me usually those kinds of close calls means a full blown lucid is soon is imminent. 

Reality check moment: Yesterday morning I went to Walmart. And as I pull into the parking area I see there is some kind of crazy helicopter pilot low flying and swooping all around the parking lot in a helicopter. And one point he dive bombed right towards the Walmart building and for a second I thought he was going to slam the helicopter in the Walmart but the helicopter pulls up just before hitting the building swooping up over the roof. Then for a moment looks like he is trying to land on the roof of the building. Then swoops away and continues swooping all around the parking lot some more. To add to how surreal it was I had just finished watching the United93 movie on Netflix about the 911 plane hijackings. So seeing a crazy pilot could easily be a dream influenced by watching the movie. 

Another reality check moment based on something I was watching on Netflix. I watched the first two episodes of World War 2 in HD. And first thing I see when I turn on my computer today is an article about someone that is  out walking  and stumbles upon a plane from World War 2 crashed on a beach that apparently somehow had never been found before. Coincidences like that are so strange. Would have been even  more surreal had I been the one to find the plane after watching the show lol. Can you imagine? I'd be freaking out how weird that would feel. Just watch a show about world war 2 and go for a walk and find a crashed world war 2 plane.

----------


## Caradon

Another Netflix reality check. 

I'm watching an interesting documentary that popped up for me this morning. I come to a part in the show where they are talking about hypnotism. There is a hypnotist talking about how hypnotism works. I randomly decide to push pause here and I open another tab on my computer to look at another forum for a sec. The first thing I see is posts discussing hypnotism and discussion echoing what I was just watching on Netflix on the other tab. Suddenly dawns on me the weirdness of the coincidence when the two things were completely unrelated but ended up being the same subject and discussion. Why does this happen! lol

----------


## Caradon

And then just now I look at my phone and it says there is a curfew being implemented in my area due to a state of emergency. I just assumed it was something virus related until I looked into it. Apparently riots going on and police were nearly completely overwhelmed and national guard is involved. WTF. Sounds like it's another case of someone wrongfully killed by the police and people going nuts over it.

Edit: Bizarre a cop just suffocated a guy to death in custody right in front onlookers on the street. He is already charged with murder. Psycho cop I guess, wow.

----------


## Caradon

I didn't have my computer on so decided to look up DV on my phone which I usually never do. The text on the main forum page on my phone was all messed up when I looked at it. Sentences were overlapping each other so it looked all scrambled and hieroglyphic like.

----------


## Caradon

A crack of thunder so loud it shook the house hard enough to knock a picture in a picture frame hanging from a nail on the wall off the wall and crashing to the floor, knocking over a couple of other things in the process. 

A damn vine on my window again. I don't know how it keeps getting there since I never see it move ha ha. I keep yanking it down and away from the outside wall even. It doesn't move it just lays there. But all of a sudden, there it is again, back up on the window...  Like it just lays there waiting for me to not be looking at it and then climbs back up the wall onto the window.

----------


## Lang

Dream: I had a dream last night about randomly taking sour cream from the fridge and then smearing it all over my face to get a reaction from my DCs. There is no explaining it. I just did it for the hell of it. I recall just standing in front of my down stairs bathroom, in the dream, and layered it all over my face with my fingers like I was putting on face cream. I went back into the kitchen and looked at my DCs.  
My dream characters were shocked and a little disgusted. One went over and licked my face. 
--- 
So, today, someone (IN REAL LIFE) in my house decided to make Chicken Breast with sour cream, marinading, this was while I went up stairs, resting, (sore all over) when I came down, they told me that they found this recipe for the chicken, I had to do a RC and then I told them the dream that I had last night. 
Their reaction was, "What did you think you were a marinading chicken?"

----------


## Caradon

> Dream: I had a dream last night about randomly taking sour cream from the fridge and then smearing it all over my face to get a reaction from my DCs. There is no explaining it. I just did it for the hell of it. I recall just standing in front of my down stairs bathroom, in the dream, and layered it all over my face with my fingers like I was putting on face cream. I went back into the kitchen and looked at my DCs.  
> My dream characters were shocked and a little disgusted. One went over and licked my face. 
> --- 
> So, today, someone (IN REAL LIFE) in my house decided to make Chicken Breast with sour cream, marinading, this was while I went up stairs, resting, (sore all over) when I came down, they told me that they found this recipe for the chicken, I had to do a RC and then I told them the dream that I had last night. 
> Their reaction was, "What did you think you were a marinading chicken?"



I love doing random silly things to try and freak out dream characters in lucid dreams even though most of the time I don't get much reaction. Funny how the sour cream then showed up in waking life. So weird when that happens.

----------


## Caradon

> Dream: I had a dream last night about randomly taking sour cream from the fridge and then smearing it all over my face to get a reaction from my DCs. There is no explaining it. I just did it for the hell of it. I recall just standing in front of my down stairs bathroom, in the dream, and layered it all over my face with my fingers like I was putting on face cream. I went back into the kitchen and looked at my DCs.  
> My dream characters were shocked and a little disgusted. One went over and licked my face. 
> --- 
> So, today, someone (IN REAL LIFE) in my house decided to make Chicken Breast with sour cream, marinading, this was while I went up stairs, resting, (sore all over) when I came down, they told me that they found this recipe for the chicken, I had to do a RC and then I told them the dream that I had last night. 
> Their reaction was, "What did you think you were a marinading chicken?"



I had a similar experience yesterday. I had a really strange dream about seeing a miniature person swallowed by a normal sized person and traveling through their body. Later the same day I was watching a live stream of a musician playing a guitar and singing. In between songs the music starts talking about wanting to be a miniature person traveling through someone's body. And I was WTF I was just dreaming that. lol.

----------


## Caradon

On Youtube I came across this page that said live stream piano. I'm watching it and it's just an awesome and beautiful piano music.  All you see is two hands playing a piano that is glowing with green colored lights. I didn't think it was an actual live person playing just thought it was a live stream recording kind of like Metallica does with their concerts. 

So I say in the chat. "Can you please play row your boat and twinkle little star?" Nothing happens so assuming it's recorded. So I type into the chat. "I would freak if the hands started playing twinkle little star all of a sudden then I would know it's real live hands playing." All of a sudden the hands start playing the most amazing and beautiful version of twinkle little star I ever heard ha ha ha ha. I couldn't believe it lol.

----------


## Caradon

On Sunday night. (I had skipped recording dreams from that night) But Sunday night I had a rather mundane dream that this guy I know named Rick that in reality helps my step dad with cheap work on his rental properties. He has helped me with some plumbing work here. In my dream he showed up at my place to help work on some plumbing. Which I don't actually need right now. But last time he was here in reality he helped me put in a new faucet in my kitchen.  

But anyways it was a rather mundane dream and I didn't feel like recording so I didn't. That day, though, after the dream (Monday) I was thinking about Rick. And I was wondering how much longer he might be alive to help my step dad. The reason I was thinking about that is because the guy has been a hard core drug user every since I've known of him, and he is older than I am. I'm almost 50 now. Rick has always been addicted to heroin and a meth head and probably doing every other dug under the sun. So I was just wondering if he would end up killing himself with all the drugs sometime in the near future. 

So I was talking with my step dad last night and he mentions that Rick died. I'm thinking what? He says yeah a couple of days ago. I was like whoa that's weird because I was just thinking about Rick a couple of days ago and wondering how much longer he would be alive. Then I remembered the whole reason I was thinking about him is because he was in my dream. So looked in my journal to see what night that was I had the dream. So I tell my step dad that I was thinking about Rick on Monday because Sunday night I had a dream that he was here working on my plumbing. My step dad tells me Rick died Sunday night...

----------


## Lang

For me, I was sitting at my desk and I had a Monomorium minimum crawl on my forearm, and it pinched me like to say, "Are you dreaming?" Not much fear but, just a question? I had to do an RC after that in Real life. It didn't hurt that much but, I recall seeing it pinch me. I mean I do that in my dreams a lot. That is one of my dream control things but, not so much in reality. I must be so sweet!  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

I was just making a long thought out post about some meaningful/memorable lucid experiences I had. I have no idea what combination of buttons I must have accidentally hit in order to cause all this craziness on my screen. But my screen went all wonky and it was like I accidentally hacked into some hackers digital universe. I sat there forever trying to figure out how to save my post and get back to normality and simple forum posting. But ultimately ended up just backing out of it all and lost everything I was trying to write. lol. whatever.

----------


## Lang

Back in 2016 when, there was a brush fire at the farm where I lived, I recall asking my mom I'm dreaming. I know it sounds nuts, it made me stop for a moment to do Several RCs while I carried water to this put out this fire, it was at a time where the pipes were frozen but, there was no snow on the ground, it was dry that day. Luckily, there was some watering horse trough. We got most of it put out before the Fire department came but, there were some hot spots. It was a burn pile that went wrong. It was windy that day and they forgot to get a burn permit. 
What was lost was a greenhouse and a boat, a skidoo, and their trailers. Most of the horse yard and some of the field was burn. You can smell plastic and burnt rubber.. 

Today, I went out to forest forage for reishi mushrooms, and I saw a buck. Reishi Mushrooms make a good tea and broth for soup btw.

----------


## fogelbise

Nice example Lang! I was just now downstairs and the lighting kept changing quickly and I did some thorough reality checks even though my mind was telling me that the sun was probably just going behind some clouds...we should never assume!  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

My f**ing computer is acting up again!! Errr!! I had to do an RC because I was frustrated by this stupid thing. I thought to myself, perhaps I fell asleep. I was kind of entertaining that thought earlier.  It is about 6 years old and I'm having so many problems with it, at times I want to throw it across the room. Instead, I did an RC. I stopped and check the temp of both of my feet, (HOOF). Cool actually.

----------


## Caradon

> My f**ing computer is acting up again!! Errr!! I had to do an RC because I was frustrated by this stupid thing. I thought to myself, perhaps I fell asleep. I was kind of entertaining that thought earlier.  It is about 6 years old and I'm having so many problems with it, at times I want to throw it across the room. Instead, I did an RC. I stopped and check the temp of both of my feet, (HOOF). Cool actually.



I read somewhere those mushrooms are supposed to be good for dreams.

I was in the same boat with my old computer early January before my dogs health started going down hill and just after the world wide pandemic. I'm still  wondering if it could have been the Corona my dog died from because maybe I had it and didn't know it and maybe she got it from me. Because I was super sick in early January like the worst cold of my life fever and all that and then she started getting sick before I was fully recovered and died within a couple days. At the time I assumed it was other things that finally caught up to her as she was nearly 18 years old and had a couple issues that could have eventually caught up to her but she was perfectly fine and showing no symptoms of anything until then. She started making weird coughing sound then wheezing then deteriorated so fast. 

But anyways just before I started getting sick then losing my friend and then the entire world started going to hell I went out and bought a new computer. Dell Inspiron 7000 17 inch screen. At first I wasn't happy about spending so much on a new computer but after using it a little bit and seeing how much better it is than my old computer I was glad I did. The picture quality for watching Netflix is phenomenal at least compared to my old computer or my TV (I don't have anything 4k) But the picture is stunning. And it also does that fold over thing where you can use it like a touch screen tablet if you want to but I generally don't use it that way, and even though has a touch screen I don't want finger prints all over it so avoid touching the screen as much as possible. I've not even turned my TV on since I bought it in January. And after my friend died getting lost in Netflix was the only thing keeping me sane. But  long story short if you have an old shitty computer it's totally worth it to get a new one if if you can because it's a world of difference. 

And I keep having spiders everywhere it's driving me crazy lol. I don't know how I can have so many spiders constantly. I was just chasing one around my bathroom and it got away. I'm surprised I've not had any spider nightmares yet. I wouldn't say I have a phobia, or maybe one is developing lol. I'm not afraid of them but they creep me out and I don't want them crawling on me, especially when I'm sleeping. Yesterday I was sure I felt something land on and fall down the side of my neck and thought it must be a spider and jumped up trying to brush it off and pulled off my shirt freaking out lol. I never did see if it was an actually spider that fell on me.

----------


## Hilary

> And I keep having spiders everywhere it's driving me crazy lol. I don't know how I can have so many spiders constantly. I was just chasing one around my bathroom and it got away. I'm surprised I've not had any spider nightmares yet. I wouldn't say I have a phobia, or maybe one is developing lol. I'm not afraid of them but they creep me out and I don't want them crawling on me, especially when I'm sleeping. Yesterday I was sure I felt something land on and fall down the side of my neck and thought it must be a spider and jumped up trying to brush it off and pulled off my shirt freaking out lol. I never did see if it was an actually spider that fell on me.



You know I do everything in my power to save the spiders in the bathroom from dying from the shower water? Gah. You know they can't hurt you, right? And they eat bugs that get in the house.  :Crying:  I would hate to get squashed. Now roaches on the other hand . . . they go in the toilet.

----------


## Caradon

> You know I do everything in my power to save the spiders in the bathroom from dying from the shower water? Gah. You know they can't hurt you, right? And they eat bugs that get in the house.  I would hate to get squashed. Now roaches on the other hand . . . they go in the toilet.



Lol. I know but they're everywhere. I have taken a few outside before but there is way too many for that. It's war lol. They multiply fast. One time I let one live behind the toilet didn't think it was bothering anything until one day I look back there and it's swarming with spiders and I was like nope that's enough of that. I actually feel worse about the mice. But they take over fast when nothing is done about it. Too bad they can't just stay outside. But I live near the woods and it's a never ending stream of mice coming in especially in the fall and winter. You just can't let mice take over.

----------


## Hilary

> Lol. I know but they're everywhere. I have taken a few outside before but there is way too many for that. It's war lol. They multiply fast. One time I let one live behind the toilet didn't think it was bothering anything until one day I look back there and it's swarming with spiders and I was like nope that's enough of that. I actually feel worse about the mice. But they take over fast when nothing is done about it. Too bad they can't just stay outside. But I live near the woods and it's a never ending stream of mice coming in especially in the fall and winter. You just can't let mice take over.



No, you can't, and it is sad. Glad I don't have that problem. It's hard enough killing roaches. I let spiders live with me in the house. I don't mind. I call them my little buddies  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

News article: "Crowds gather to see the arrival of worlds largest shipping containers." Lol. Where do I get tickets for that exciting event. Ooooh look at those big containers whoa. Throw a party.

That would be a reality check moment to randomly come across a crowd of people staring at a giant container in awe. LMAO

----------


## Hilary

> News article: "Crowds gather to see the arrival of worlds largest shipping containers." Lol. Where do I get tickets for that exciting event. Ooooh look at those big containers whoa. Throw a party.
> 
> That would be a reality check moment to randomly come across a crowd of people staring at a giant container in awe. LMAO



I heard that they can make little houses out of those things. Wouldn't that be kind of neat?

----------


## Lang

I just got a new computer, well its small... Let me put it lightly, I feel like a giant while using it... Don't laugh!!! My mom got IT for me a while ago AND it just came in the mail... It feels like my fingers are bigger than the keys or fatter than they really are.... Totally worth a RC OR TWO.

----------


## Caradon

Lol. Cool at least it's working...

Turns out the shipping container article was headlined wrong. It wasn't the biggest containers, it was the biggest shipping container carrier that all the fuss was about. So not quite as silly as it sounded. Crowds gather to see largest containers lol. Was just about a big boat. Still seems odd and not a big enough deal to be news worthy.

----------


## Lang

By the way, things in a dream that looks bigger or smaller than they actually are, is one of my Dream signs. My mom has no idea that this caused me to have a lucid dream that dealt with distortion like that.  The action of working on a small computer caused me have a dream about this very thing that made me realized I'm dreaming. The computer was huge instead of being small.  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

> By the way, things in a dream that looks bigger or smaller than they actually are, is one of my Dream signs. My mom has no idea that this caused me to have a lucid dream that dealt with distortion like that.  The action of working on a small computer caused me have a dream about this very thing that made me realized I'm dreaming. The computer was huge instead of being small.



That's awesome... 

I saw a big black ant crawling across my floor. I crouched over to get a closer look at it and the ant stood up on it's hind legs looked up at me and waved. Well, it looked like it waved anyways, with it's little ant arms lol.

----------


## Caradon

You know you must have been in the house alone for too long when you amuse yourself by changing your Yahoo user name to Flanders and start leaving silly stupid comments on every news article you see about french fries and how getting more french fries is the most important thing in life. I started doing that after the article  about the police officer who was crying because of McDonalds. And how I would want to cry too if I got my french fries cold. Then realized how much I really wanted some french fries lol. So lets all forget about all the stupid shit in the world and focus on the one thing that is really important, getting some more french fries! 

Sounds like I'll be back to work again starting July first.

----------


## Caradon

Ha and I got 37 likes so far  on my comment on  the round bellies article where it says it's normal to have a round belly and you should love your round belly. I say. " I only love my round belly when it's full of french freis!" ha ha.

----------


## Hilary

> Sounds like I'll be back to work again starting July first.



Just in time, apparently . . . You need it!  ::laughhard:: 

(and thank you for the laugh)

----------


## Lang

Back in Feb of the year, we had to get a new freezer, the freezer WAS broken, so went out to look at it and the person who was selling the Freezer was a chap from England, he looked like Paul McCartney's Doppelgänger, or clone.  He said that he was going back to England later on that week but, it was one of those moments where you really needed to do an RC.

----------


## Hilary

I was on backyard porch listening to my audiobook on lucid dreaming, when I noticed a swarm appear of _hundreds_ of insects. I go outside to see them, and realize they're bees. I've never seen so many bees.

----------


## Caradon

So yesterday I was further amusing myself with the whole French fry thing on yahoo. And I changed my yahoo name to Frenchfryguy. Before I went to sleep I came upon an article about some chef wanting to heal America through food and talking about healing food recipes or whatever. I left this comment. 

"All you need for healing is a good recipe for French fries! Plain fries, Nacho fries, chili fries, Nacho chili fries. French fries any way ! Let the healing begin!" Wasn't expecting when  I woke up I had 75 likes and the number one comment on the article lol. Now 78 likes since it's at the top everyone sees it so keeps getting likes. Funny. 

Another reality check. That damn vine on my window I mentioned a while back that keeps coming back... Last time I thought I won. I went and pulled the thing off the window pulled it out of the ground carried it across the yard and threw it into the woods... I was like take that vine! I thought it was going to be the end of the damn thing. But guess what, It's back! Climbing up the same window even. WTF lol.

After posting I looked again now over 80 likes on my French fry recipe comment. lol Wonder how many it will end up with.

----------


## Hilary

> So yesterday I was further amusing myself with the whole French fry thing on yahoo. And I changed my yahoo name to Frenchfryguy. Before I went to sleep I came upon an article about some chef wanting to heal America through food and talking about healing food recipes or whatever. I left this comment. 
> 
> "All you need for healing is a good recipe for French fries! Plain fries, Nacho fries, chili fries, Nacho chili fries. French fries any way ! Let the healing begin!" Wasn't expecting when  I woke up I had 75 likes and the number one comment on the article lol. Now 78 likes since it's at the top everyone sees it so keeps getting likes. Funny. 
> 
> Another reality check. That damn vine on my window I mentioned a while back that keeps coming back... Last time I thought I won. I went and pulled the thing off the window pulled it out of the ground carried it across the yard and threw it into the woods... I was like take that vine! I thought it was going to be the end of the damn thing. But guess what, It's back! Climbing up the same window even. WTF lol.
> 
> After posting I looked again now over 80 likes on my French fry recipe comment. lol Wonder how many it will end up with.



Vines are so beautiful. I would kill to have my house completely covered in them. How could you destroy it?  ::rolllaugh:: 

(Unless, of course, you have one of those evil HOA things)

----------


## Caradon

> Vines are so beautiful. I would kill to have my house completely covered in them. How could you destroy it? 
> 
> (Unless, of course, you have one of those evil HOA things)



I like them too, actually. On the inside of my porch I have artificial vines on the walls and ceiling, also a couple of trees and plants. Then through the windows I see all green with the surrounding forest. I've been literally living out here on the porch since it got warm enough. All the the windows open feels like a little cabin in the woods. The porch has wood paneling very cabin like atmosphere. All I need is a fireplace would be perfect. But I've heard vines can cause damage burrowing there little grippers into the siding so I try to keep them off the house. Plus it blocks the view out that window some. But I don't care about the shed there are vines all over that which is cool.

----------


## Lang

In the middle of the night, I awoke to find my light in my master bedroom turned on. It hasn't worked for a while now, and all of sudden it works again??  :Uhm:  Nobody played with it. I recall when I woke up, seriously, I was still groggy and I did an RC... Nobody else is was awake at that time to mess with it. I was too lazy at that point to turn it off.

----------


## Hilary

2 today -

I was talking with my mother, when I noticed she was only wearing _one_ earring.

I was enjoying a beer and diet coke with lunch today at the zoo, when I recalled that I had a dream last night where I was sharing _a beer and a diet coke_ with Sean Connery. Did not remember that dream until that moment. RC!

----------


## Lang

I have a legion of ants, apparently! For me, Ants show up in the strangest places... I went to the hospital the other day and while I was waiting for someone, I had an ant crawling on my right arm.   I know!! I know. Just can't help it. RC moment. 
Btw. The technician person's name was, "TWO", "TU" or "Too"?  *Shrugs*
When she said her name she held up two fingers and said, Hi, I'm two!" She had a heavy Taiwan accent, I think? RC moment. 
Glad, I didn't forget my mask!

----------


## Hilary

So.. I was just sitting out in the back yard, enjoying the evening and listening to my audiobook (Tibetan Yogas..), when all of a sudden, a large creature dive bombs me and lands in my hair with a THUNK. After shaking him off (and screaming) I went and got the flash light. Turned out to be a large tree frog, who was happily looking up at me from the ground blinking his eyes, as if to say "Wut?"

Yep. RC moment. Or just a South Florida moment..

----------


## Lang

> So.. I was just sitting out in the back yard, enjoying the evening and listening to my audiobook (Tibetan Yogas..), when all of a sudden, a large creature dive bombs me and lands in my hair with a THUNK. After shaking him off (and screaming) I went and got the flash light. Turned out to be a large tree frog, who was happily looking up at me from the ground blinking his eyes, as if to say "Wut?"
> 
> Yep. RC moment. Or just a South Florida moment..



 :Big laugh:  kermit loves you!  ::D:

----------


## Hilary

> kermit loves you!



What can I say? We have a rainbow connection..



Anyways.. amazing thing happened today. Was out for my evening run when I saw an old lady holding two large mushrooms in her hand. I knew immediately what they were (I mean, they grow everywhere around here). So, I stopped her and told her "those are Chlorophylum molybdites! Greengills! They are highly toxic!" She look surprised and said "These are... poisonous?!" "Very!!" "Oh my goodness, thank you!"

Okay. I am not kidding. RC moment. I seriously never expected my amateur mushroom identification skills to ever serve any purpose in this life. Now, I feel like frickin' hero.

Hmmm.. the important question...

MuShRoOm GuRl  .. or funGAL.  :superman:

----------


## Lang

Haha!!  ::D: 

For me: Earlier tonight I was listening to something intensely. Seriously, I'm not in the greatest mood right now. The thing I was listening to was a little loud and I tried to turn it down. I could hear someone behind me complaining at me about Paper towels... In frustration, I yelled, "And Fire!!" Really, that's all that I could think of at the time.
That made them stopped and say to me, quote, "WTF!! Are you a Fucking General in the Civil War? Mom's on the phone!!"
I didn't say anything, tried my hardest not to react to it and they went to bed. At the time I wasn't going to have it. Did an RC... Did several RC actually at 9:11 pm.

----------


## Hilary

> Haha!! 
> 
> For me: Earlier tonight I was listening to something intensely. Seriously, I'm not in the greatest mood right now. The thing I was listening to was a little loud and I tried to turn it down. I could hear someone behind me complaining at me about Paper towels... In frustration, I yelled, "And Fire!!" Really, that's all that I could think of at the time.
> That made them stopped and say to me, quote, "WTF!! Are you a Fucking General in the Civil War? Mom's on the phone!!"
> I didn't say anything, tried my hardest not to react to it and they went to bed. At the time I wasn't going to have it. Did an RC... Did several RC actually at 9:11 pm.



Ouch. That doesn't seem like a very pleasant atmosphere.. hope things get better for you, Lang.

----------


## Ant101

My wife and I were talking about a place we were going to stay at next week while we had the news channel on. Just as  we finished talking about it the news reader began talking about the exact same place we just finished talking about. 

2nd RC moment was while I was working on the front of my house one of my 
1 time only RCs goals
drove by , as I started to go through my RC routine ( grounding myself in the present, asking what Im doing here, is this normal, does it all look normal,what was I doing before,) I noticed a reoccurring dream sign walking in my street So as I continued to RC I noticed my neighbour had changed the text on the front door window pane back to what it originally said. - there was no way I was waking up to find this had been a dream and I had missed it, Needless to say I went through every Rc action I knew , reading, nose plug, jumping, finger in palm, looking at my totem, trying to break my totem as well as thoroughly Going through the days events up to that point.

If only I was this alert in the dream state 😆.

----------


## Lang

> Ouch. That doesn't seem like a very pleasant atmosphere.. hope things get better for you, Lang.



Thank you!  ::D: 
We're fine here. Sometimes those stressful moments are the best time to stop and do a reality test or reality check. 
As you may or not know, there are three layers of reality checks; The past, present, and the future. Active, Observational, and proactive. 

Anyways, Speaking of mushrooms though, I saw a whole bunch of Lobster Mushroom where I live, they were not there the other day.

----------


## Tiktaalik

I had a funny one yesterday. I was just walking my dog in the neighbourhood Like I do every night. I make a habit of looking for dream signs when Im out walking but usually what I notice isnt too bizarre. Anyway, as I was on my way home I saw a fully grown man run out of a house and towards some bushes at the front of his garden. When he reached them he playfully leaped in the air and jumped over them like a child. He then ran two doors down and did the same thing and jumped over a small wall into another garden. He then entered the house and shut the door. I was quite amused and looked around to see if anyone else saw that but then I noticed I was completely alone on a normally busy street? It was only then I thought to do a reality check. It wasnt a dream but Im still a bit puzzled by the mans strange behaviour.

----------


## Lang

> I had a funny one yesterday. I was just walking my dog in the neighbourhood Like I do every night. I make a habit of looking for dream signs when Im out walking but usually what I notice isnt too bizarre. Anyway, as I was on my way home I saw a fully grown man run out of a house and towards some bushes at the front of his garden. When he reached them he playfully leaped in the air and jumped over them like a child. He then ran two doors down and did the same thing and jumped over a small wall into another garden. He then entered the house and shut the door. I was quite amused and looked around to see if anyone else saw that but then I noticed I was completely alone on a normally busy street? It was only then I thought to do a reality check. It wasnt a dream but Im still a bit puzzled by the mans strange behaviour.



My first thought was that reminded this movie. : 
*Spoiler* for _don't wanna bore people with silly video but, wanna make a point. :P_:

----------


## Tiktaalik

😄 ha-Ha! I havent seen the movie but maybe thats what was happening. Who knows!

----------


## Lang

it's a cheesy 80's movie, it's sort of like Teen Wolf in a way? 


I just received a call from someone I wasn't expecting. It was great news!!  Of course, I did an RC before I got caught up in the moment. Seriously, pinch me!  The way I feel right now? It's hard to explain. It's very big news.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> I just received a call from someone I wasn't expecting. It was great news!!  Of course, I did an RC before I got caught up in the moment. Seriously, pinch me!  The way I feel right now? It's hard to explain. It's very big news.



Sounds exciting! Enjoy the moment! 😊

----------


## Lang

> Sounds exciting! Enjoy the moment! ��



I was _so_ excited yesterday that my stomach is still in knots, right now! 
Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Hilary

So, out for my run today, a great white egret walks right up out of someone's driveway and gets within a few feet of me. That bird was not afraid! Synchronicity? Hell, yes. Now, time to go live life _fearlessly_.  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

Oh yeah, and I forgot. My dad made me a delicious dinner of golden curry. I didn't even tell him about my dream last night.  ::D:

----------


## monsa199a

So I hope this belongs in this thread ::chuckle:: 
Today is my second time doing an RC by asking a random person or I guess when #3 appears; if this is a dream...

-The first time was at the trail, as I was driving my e-bike I passed 3 people on a bench, I said hey! they said hi.  I kept riding, but I had the feeling and urge to go back after I lost sight of them.  I go back and there they are, 2 young guys and a girl, sitting at the bench. I say hello again and the girls greets me: "hello, how are you" -me:"fine thanks, I just want to make sure this is not a dream, because #3 appears a lot in my dreams and I'm doing a RC", I started talking about I've got back into LDing. The girl knows about it!, she says: "be careful, it's dangerous".-me: " I think you just have to program yourself, almost like a computer, in our case we program our subconscious mind".  she says right..they guys I think where rolling some joint. I don't think they treasure me if is a dream or not..I say bye and go to that rock...
*Spoiler* for _sideways rock pic._: 



20200702_202310.jpg




- Today, at Target, as I'm at the register, I have that feeling again...I approached the cashier, a lady I greet her and then I look up automatically #3! without even knowing ...there ya' go! -me: "I just wanted to know if this is register 3", she takes a look and treasures me "yes, it is". -me: " well #3 appears a lot in my dreams", to make it short; I asked her about lucid dreaming and she has no idea, I explain as she scans my grocery... ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Lang

Oh, my mom called me today. Oh course I was a half asleep, we were talking and all of the sudden she said, _"Hey it's 5:55 pm!!"_ I retorted with, _"Time to do a real check!"_ Then I told her to about how to RC... I told her about the HOOF Technique and how to practice it. She was like, "WAIT, you sleep without one sock at night?" 

------

Just in case people don't know? 

Heat observation Of Foot Lucid Dream Technique.

To do this Technique. :
1) Daytime practice - build the habit of checking if your feet are the same temperature. This is essentially identical to a reality check. This one you were socks on both feet or gloves you can't do it with your feet.

2) Nightime practice - Wear the sock on your left foot or glove during the night. This should have a subtle influence on your dream body, and then when you notice or check as will become habit due to your waking hour practice, during the dream this should cue you into lucidity.
check regularly. Trust me, I'm still getting a handle on it, myself. It's better to check whenever something dreamlike occurs during the day. Essentially just consider it another test to add to your reality checks (and you should be performing at least 10 of those a day, with other RC)
-------------------------
With everything though, it takes a bit of getting used to. You still have to do the practicing... It's not as easy as people may think. I recall at times I pulled the sock off my foot or I was just uncomfortable at the beginning.
I don't know about anyone else, but, I did have weird things happen in some of my lucid dream where DCs show up with lost limbs or people point at my feet?
----

----------


## cedwards105

I was working with a colleague today. We were talking about our sleep habits, and then she went on to tell me about her lucid dreams. We then had a conversation about dreams and lucid dreaming. That was worth a RC, but I didn't want to do a nose pinch since my hands were dirty and I'm being careful about COViD. I thought about taking out something from my pocket to see if I could read it or if the words did something funny. But then I thought it would look like I wasn't paying attention to my friend. Some time later I looked at the clock on my phone to see if anything was odd. Apparently I was awake.

But the previous time I had been listening to a friend talk about lucid dreams, it was a dream. It's not a common topic of conversation.

----------


## Hilary

I went sea glassing today at my special beach. While there, I ran into my ex-boyfriend, who was apparently also sea glassing. We stopped and chatted for a while. He said he had been going beach glassing there every single day since summer vacation started. And that he had been thinking about me all the time, but was afraid to call me. Wow. He asked me if I had a boyfriend. Wow. I hadn't seen him in over a year, we were together 18 months ago. I felt so bad though, because the truth is, I don't feel attracted to him anymore. And that's a healthy thing, because he dumped me twice during our relationship. 

That was just crazy. I did tell him about lucid dreaming, though!

----------


## monsa199a

> I went sea glassing today at my special beach. While there, I ran into my ex-boyfriend, who was apparently also sea glassing. We stopped and chatted for a while. He said he had been going beach glassing there every single day since summer vacation started. And that he had been thinking about me all the time, but was afraid to call me. Wow. He asked me if I had a boyfriend. Wow. I hadn't seen him in over a year, we were together 18 months ago. I felt so bad though, because the truth is, I don't feel attracted to him anymore. And that's a healthy thing, because he dumped me twice during our relationship. 
> 
> That was just crazy. I did tell him about lucid dreaming, though!



I'm saying...synchronicities!!! :Bliss:  :Bliss:  :Bliss:

----------


## Hilary

> I'm saying...synchronicities!!!



Talk about karma... life is weird.

----------


## Lang

1. I was going outside about 7-ish last night. I went down to the woods. There was the cloud in the sky that looked like it was pointed in the diraction of the East? At first I saw a side profile of a woman in the sky with long white hair. Then I noticed a hand that was pointing at the east. 
2. It was there for a while in the sky. I did an RC because of it. There was also the wild turkey fighting with himself and getting stung. Then I saw a gopher on my path down to the woods.

----------


## monsa199a

> 1. I was going outside about 7-ish last night. I went down to the woods. There was the cloud in the sky that looked like it was pointed in the diraction of the East? At first I saw a side profile of a woman in the sky with long white hair. Then I noticed a hand that was pointing at the east. 
> 2. It was there for a while in the sky. I did an RC because of it. There was also the wild turkey fighting with himself and getting stung. Then I saw a gopher on my path down to the woods.



So today driving to Michaels, I look up in the sky and saw a cloud giving a thumb up, then to my left a little elf or Pinocchio in the clouds,  I remembered about this and I was able to take a quick shot, by the traffic light. I did an RC, right on! (find the Pinnochio elf.)

...Don't twist your neck! ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Lang

> 1. I was going outside about 7-ish last night. I went down to the woods. There was the cloud in the sky that looked like it was pointed in the direction of the East? At first, I saw a side profile of a woman in the sky with long white hair. Then I noticed a hand that was pointing at the east. 
> .



You know this reminds me of Guardians of the Watchtowers, for some reason.  :wink2:  RC.

----------


## Lang

We just recieved a really weird plastic compass/ sun deal thing, in the mail, today. I'm the one who went out to get the mail. We keep getting weird things the mail for the past few months..From someone I don't know? Um, seriously, what the fuck? Sorry if I'm swearing.  :Sad:   So, before I do anything I'm going to do an RC. *Takes a deep breath*

And I'm not sure if I should be happy or freaked out about it.

----------


## Hilary

I wouldn't touch it if you don't know where it came from. You don't know what that person did to it.

Anyways, last night I saw beautiful snails on the wall, 3 in total, just like in my dream the night previous to that. I take it to mean slow and steady progress toward my goals.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

I got up from my chair and went to the tv room and asked someone if they were going to do a wash... They told me that they were just thinking about that very subject. Of course I laughed because I didn't think that they were thinking the same thing. Did the RC. 
Our dryer is broken so we have to put our stuff out there to dry. Besides you don't really need that extra humidity.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Shopping block._: 





Was just coming out of Market Basket, where I live, last week, when I heard a woman and her niece talking to this old guy and a woman who was behind me. It was really not hard to over her things because in a way they were blocking the exit way. It was one of the hottest days, they stopped in front of me. 
They were talking about how someone worked as a nurse and everything. The girl who was about 8, didn't have a mask on.
 All of a sudden, the aunt turn towards me, I think that she was talking to the woman behind me, and said, to her niece, _"Look someone's famous!"_ 
I did an RC.  Honestly, I think she was talking about the hard-working nurse who has been working so hard to keep people safe.
This was last week.

----------


## Hilary

First thing this morning, go outside and see:

Double rainbow all the way across the sky. Yeah yeah, _so intense._

----------


## Lang

My sister and I were talking about Physics and we were talking about mass, light, 'ghost particles' and matter. So I stopped and did a reality test. I carefully pinched my nose and tried to push my hand through my palm while she was still talking about it.  Nope, not dreaming as a phantom.  :wink2:

----------


## Hilary

Sitting outside, I like to sit underneath this gigantic hanging airplant. It's nice and shady. One of the branches was in my face though, so I reached up and grabbed it to move it out of the way. Confused, and I thought, _wow... this sure is a slimy branch_. Confusion turns to horror. Nope. It's just another huge tree frog.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Playing a game, realise I'm reading a character's journal about dreaming, then further along the character mentions becoming a giant creature in one of their dreams. Instant RC moment for me, especially since it was somewhat unexpected. And it was also a good reminder that I don't RC in some situations while playing games where I typically really ought to.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Had a weird RC moment just today when we went shopping; when leaving the shop I saw a stick/branch that looked very much like one I'd left to season (same length, bark, smaller branch bits) and which I'd used for some plants recently, for a moment I was actually convinced it was one of my sticks but there was no way it could have just appeared there. What really made it stand out was that it was almost right underneath where a light is and it wasn't there when we first went in the shop.

----------


## Lang

Was laying out in the sun just now and had a wild bird land on me. It was a Rock sparrow. Yes, I did an a Reality check!!

----------


## Hilary

Had a dream last night about living in the Florida swamps... and today my dad is playing "Seminole Wind" on his ukulele in the living room.  ::smitten::

----------


## Lang

On my way home from being out, on the radio the songs, From Pink, "A Million Dreams" and Eurythmics, Annie Lennox, Dave Stewart - "Sweet Dreams", Totally dreaming right?? RC!!  ::D:  Right after another.!! I turned to Julie and said, "Are we dreaming??" Then I noticed that part of the fence was down the front of the house.

----------


## Hilary

I had a dream image 2 nights ago of my friend Dan handing me a bowl of Bismuth crystals. Just now he shares with me a video he took on his new Go Pro, making Bismuth crystals in a bowl - straight out of my dream. Wild.

----------


## Box77

This thread in the first place! I did RC before suggestion  ::D:  and did it again after editing the post  :smiley: 

Like a week ago, while I was heading to the woods on my bike for a little ride out of the week routine, thought I use to ride my bike very often in my dreams.

----------


## Lang

Just looked down on my computer's clock and it's wrong.. An hour wrong. Did an RC... This is my present.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

The other day, at a job site, realised as I was crawling through a dark area that this situation could have been from a dream because there had been a stark transition from bright daylight to this dark crawlspace which had its first entrance blocked after I'd gone in, and also because I'd recently read mention of "crawling through tunnels" somewhere, in relation to dreaming.

Edit: In my dreams there's often a sort of light/dark cycling pattern that dream scenery goes through as the dreams progress.

----------


## Hilary

Day before yesterday... a tree full of green parrots, right in front of my duty post.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Playing the game Yahtzee and getting, "Three of a Kind", "Four of a kind" and "Chances", all equaling in 25 points. Plus a Yahtzee with the fives. Reality Check...  ::D:

----------


## Tiktaalik

So I was literally walking home with my dog thinking about reality checks when suddenly a sheep appears out of nowhere and stands in the middle of the road and stares at me. It was dark and nobody was around so it was as if I had spawned it like in a dream. I couldnt believe how dreamlike it was. So surreal.

----------


## Hilary

Had a dream last night where I was at the grocery store, and picked up a bag of prickly pears because they were only 12g carbs each! Then, in real life, today, my daughter finds a mysterious kombucha in the back of the fridge, turns out the flavor is "prickly pear".  ::D: 

Turns out? Prickly pears are ~10g carbs per pear, ~6g net carbs. Not too far off! I am going to get some...

----------


## Lang

The sound went on my computer right after I asked someone to mute the tv. I got it back but, that was really fuck up...  :Pissed:   :Mad:   :Bang head:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> The sound went on my computer right after I asked someone to mute the tv. I got it back but, that was really fuck up...



Had a sort of similar moment to this just the other day, except it was when a kitchen timer went off, an ambulance siren started at the same time.

----------


## Lang

Yeah, it is very weird that happened.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Earlier today I was washing up and I had a reality check moment at the tail end of having a discussion with myself.

That bit went something like this; "_We were born at the same time. But were we? Come to think of it, you (the non-conscious) were born first and I(conscious ego) was born only later, wasn't I?._"

I guess I shouldn't have been surprised by this notion, given everything I've read over the last few years. I found myself wondering how I had never considered this point of view before.

----------


## Lang

The other day, when I was waiting out in my car at the hospital. I did do a couple of reality checks because it felt like a kind of a nightmare. Shame it wasn't just a dream. I really had to engage all my senses.

----------


## Lang

Okay, not to double post but, I was listening to the News this morning in the other room and I overheard the News Anchor said, "It's very important to do some reality testing". So, I did.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> Okay, not to double post but, I was listening to the News this morning in the other room and I overheard the News Anchor said, "It's very important to do some reality testing". So, I did.



I had a similar one recently. I can't remember what it was exactly, but something I was watching or listening to and someone said. "We've just got to do a reality check, you know?!"

I just can't remember the rest of that moment, but it was just so unexpected.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Had a dream about James Mcavoy last night and then whilst recalling my dream later in the morning he pops up on the radio?! Perfect dream sign RC.

----------


## Lang

One time, I was watching the moon rising and saw a strange figure running in the field.  I RC.  
When I take a walk near a park and I would try to pick stable points of interest, five personal landmarks on my journey. I try to be as vigilant in noticing any changes in that landmarks in my journey.  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Every time I hear someone say to me, "living the dream." I always respond by saying, "Wait, what? This is a dream?" Lol, and do some reality checking just to make sure. And yesterday for the fourth, I saw someone with a red white and blue shirt with the words. "living the dream" Across the front of it.

----------


## Caradon

I saw several people today, at different times, completely unrelated to each other, that didn't look real. And it was kind of freaking me out, lol. And I found myself staring at them, like WTF. lol. Everything about them was just too perfect to be real, as if they stepped out of a TV or movie or cartoon. Even their hair, perfectly shaped molded looking, as if it was plastic immovable hair.

----------


## Lang

While I was doing my WBTB, I had just came from using the bathroom when I noticed there was a spring peeper in my bed, next to my pillow last night. Did an RC to confirm that I wasn't dreaming. Then I caught it and let him out.

----------


## Hilary

A beautiful rainbow on the way to work today.

----------


## Hilary

I kid you not. As I am walking my kids around the block, trick-or-treating, a BLACK CAT literally DASHES right in front of us, across the road. A friend said it's good luck in her culture.  ::thumbup::

----------


## cedwards105

A couple of weeks ago, I overheard part of a conversation. I don't know what it was about, but at one point the guy said "some people need a 'wake up to reality check'". That made me a bit suspicious.

----------


## cedwards105

As I type this, I'm sitting in an airport waiting for a plane. I often dream about being in an airport, and have been careful to do reality checks while I'm here. I was sitting here watching something on the TV screen in front of me about a guy who had a dream that predicted a health issue. It didn't even occur to me to do a reality check for a few moments. In an airport, watching something about dreaming...sounds like a dream. But it's apparently not?

----------


## Hilary

So weird. When I arrived at work this morning, a good song was playing on the radio and I had to turn it off before going in. When I got back out this afternoon, the same song was on! And it's not a song played too frequently. It was nice to finish it.  :wink2:

----------


## Lang

I was at Sam's Club this song was playing there. Also, my face felt really hot.

----------


## cedwards105

Lots of reality check moments this week! 

I was at a biology conference. When I went to my hotel room and flipped the light switch, nothing happened. Dream sign right there. 

Another day, I listened to a talk where the speaker used the phrase "reality check", and later another speaker was presenting a weird behavior he noticed in his research worms, and said that he asked himself if he was dreaming. 

Then there was an experience of getting into a hotel elevator and it not behaving as expected - seeming to move on its own and not as directed. At one point I was stuck in the elevator (turns out you needed a key card to activate the elevator, and I was just riding along as it was being called by guests, lol).

----------


## Lang

Someone was showing me something and asked if Aloe a cactus but, I before could answer my mom's Goffin-cockatoo, Moxie screamed, _"Noooooooooooooooooo!!"_ I ended up looking it up just to be sure and the little guy was right!! Totally did an RC... Thought I share.

Who knows!! That Bird may know more than he is letting on. Maybe he know the answers of the universe!!  :tongue2:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

I had a weird sort of synchronicity happen this past week, after which I immediately did a reality check (well, a few):

I was in the car with my partner on the way to a job and I was saying something about Dreamviews or someone from the forum. Just then, a truck goes past saying "ADA" in large white letters on the side, which made me think of "all-day-awareness" because of some recent posts here, and at the same time, because of the conversation, my partner gave me a sort of joking prod/tap while remarking something like "Are you still waking up?"

That's a lot of unrelated probabilities lining up for a single moment...

----------


## Hilary

Playing Wordle on my phone (not the official Wordle, just a knock off)... the word was "Lucid".

At the airport, leaving Georgia, there was a random peach pit in the terminal on the way to the plane.

----------


## Ant101

Rcd because of traffic lights being in an odd place along a road, the car in front of me turned off and I was behind a lorry the last part of no. Plate read odd - did an extra long rc after seeing the licence plate

----------


## Lang

I did an RC When I was in Walmart and there was something wrong with the music. It was like listening to the slowed-down version of the songs with this high pitch-squealing sound. Except for the song, "King Of Wishful Thinking".  That sounded clearer.

----------


## Lang

Did an RC when I saw a black wooly bear.  It was in my garage. It was crawling on the ground and at first, I thought it was some shadow in the corner of my eye until it started to move. Had to seriously think about critical awareness—not simply assume that I am awake.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

I try to continually remind myself that "any conscious experience could be taking place in the dream state," and supposedly something like 11% of all conscious experiences *are* in the dream state, so there's always a good chance that you may be dreaming!   I've had at least one LD attributed to this thought occurring in a dream.

----------


## Lang

Yeah, and the emotional state that you're in to bring yourself to the PR.

----------


## cedwards105

I was watching a TV show this evening, and someone made some suggestion that another character thought was unfeasible. Character two therefore responded with "reality check" before making her objection. So I paused the show and did a reality check or two.

----------

